# Anything I Can Do About a Sleepwalking Toddler?



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

*


----------



## kindacrunchy (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm going to pass along some useful info that our ped gave us in regards to our son's night terrors. Sleep walking, night terrors, sleep talking all occur during stage four sleep which is a really deep sleep. For most people it lasts about 45 minutes and they get out of it, for some, they can't get out of it and then they sleep walk/talk or have night terrors. We found that with our son, the night terrors were happening if he was overtired. Maybe we had a really busy or exciting day or he just didn't take a nap that day. It also would happen when he reached a major milestone. Maybe your little man isn't getting all of his sleep or is going to bed too late or something along those lines.
Just food for thought. Good luck!

p.s. I also worried about my son getting up and wandering around the dogs in the middle of the night. Very stressful!


----------

